# Dobermann



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Where can I find a nice working line dobermann pup that will be worthy of PPD training and breeding?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

try these guys great people and you can be the judge of there dogs

Incredible Canine Training Center
_3163 Juniper Avenue__, __Santa Rosa__, CA., 95407 _​_(707) 322-3272_​_incrediblecanine.com_​​


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

We have a Dobe in our club that is hands down the nicest working Doberman I have ever seen. The dog is now 9 years old and still works as well as the nice GSDs and Mals in the club. Serious but clear, stable, bites hard and full, fights well, etc. Nice dog among any working dog...exceptional doberman. I'm not sure as to his exact pedigree, but I know it contains primarily Doberwocky dogs. He got the dog from a breeder in Canada, not sure whom, but I'm sure I could ask.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

If i wanted a dobe i would get something with the blitzkrieger/weyermuhle lines they seem to produce good working dogs.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe you are looking only in US, but if not there is a planned litter in sweden in june where the father is a german security/PP-dog, as his father was also, the mother is working in IPO but are also a securitydog in sweden. Could be a nice litter, some info,
http://www.dobfanciers.com/xkulleng.htm

A little moe info about the father can be seen here from another breeding he recently had,
http://www.ascomannis.com/litters/puppies/


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

That litter looks ok and like I said weyermuhle(which this dog is down from) seem to have the runs on the board for working dobermanns many people will criticise and for good reason about working dobes but the weyermuhle dogs seem to be ok


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wherever you look try and find lines with a long life span. Just to many life threatening health problems in dobes.


----------

